# Hugh Howey wants Amazon bookstores



## Brian G Turner (Feb 9, 2016)

Amazon announced that they were setting up a physical bookstore in Seattle - but Hugh Howey thinks this is simply the first in a big step Amazon will ultimately make in changing the face of retail:

I Want Amazon Bookstores - The Wayfinder - Hugh C. Howey

Some interesting if perhaps contentious ideas in there - but definitely a great insight into what Amazon may be capable of.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 9, 2016)

The Guardian coverage of the Seattle Amazon bookstore:
Seattle bookstores face new threat from Amazon: a brick-and-mortar location


----------



## Denise Tanaka (Feb 10, 2016)

Like it's all going full circle. First they put the mom-and-pop bookstores out of business and then they open their own shiny bookstores.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 10, 2016)

They are going to do it with groceries next. Non-perishable online already. 
Then if they buy up Spar, Mace, 7-11, etc they will have parcel depots and grocery stores.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 10, 2016)

I wonder if this might create monopoly issues.

It's hard (maybe impossible?) to cut down on an online monopoly. Amazon doesn't have one, but it does have absolutely massive market share. If it starts becoming a physical book store chain and/or supermarket, that could be a more limited expansion (in the same way when Safeway got sold it was to Morrisons rather than a larger rival, because that would've created an imbalance in the market).


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Feb 10, 2016)

Probably don't have much choice when so many existing bookstores refuse to sell Amazon-published books.

Would be great if they could also get a print-on-demand machine into their stores, so anyone could then buy any Createspace book and have it printed there.


----------



## pambaddeley (Feb 11, 2016)

Especially if they were in the UK too so we didn't have to have them shipped from the States


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2016)

Amazon have opened another bookstore in San Diego, and what's especially interesting is that it's key role may not be to sell books, but to upsell potential customers into Amazon Prime:

Amazon Books opens in San Diego


----------

